# super easy home made shawl pins



## craftybetty (Mar 15, 2016)

This is my first attempt at making shawl pins. What do you think?


----------



## craft crazy (Mar 13, 2012)

Very pretty! How long are they?
Karen


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Beautiful but I would like to see them with a shawl for a better picture wearing them.


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

very nice, like very much.


----------



## Butterfly1943 (May 26, 2011)

Like the butterfly and the heart best.


----------



## mildredL2 (May 14, 2014)

Nice! :sm24:


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

Very pretty,


----------



## SandyLulay (Jul 31, 2016)

Very pretty!


----------



## yarnawhile (Apr 9, 2012)

Those are very pretty


----------



## ReRe (Mar 19, 2011)

Nicely done! Where do the long pins come from?


----------



## taborhills (Sep 8, 2012)

I think I would prefer each with either one bead or three beads. I find in arranging flowers or making necklaces or other similar
design projects that for some reason an odd number of blooms or beads feels to me more complete, more satisfying.


----------



## nlrowbottom (Feb 7, 2017)

I love them


----------



## nlrowbottom (Feb 7, 2017)

How are you keeping the beads on the one end of the pick? Are you using a crimp?


----------



## Jimmy'swife (Nov 9, 2013)

Very pretty shawl pins.


----------



## Former Leftie Knitter (Sep 28, 2015)

Very nice job!!!


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

Lovely!


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

the "long pins" look like a piece of cut wire to me. 


ReRe said:


> Nicely done! Where do the long pins come from?


----------



## craftybetty (Mar 15, 2016)

craft crazy said:


> Very pretty! How long are they?
> Karen


I used 6" hat pins. I like that they come with a cap so you won't get stuck with the pin.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

craftybetty said:


> I used 6" hat pins. I like that they come with a cap so you won't get stuck with the pin.


Can you show us using the shawl pin.


----------



## craftybetty (Mar 15, 2016)

taborhills said:


> I think I would prefer each with either one bead or three beads. I find in arranging flowers or making necklaces or other similar
> design projects that for some reason an odd number of blooms or beads feels to me more complete, more satisfying.


They can be made any way you like. I'm still experimenting. I will try some with three and see how I like them. Thanks for the input. Always open to others ideas.


----------



## craftybetty (Mar 15, 2016)

babsbarb said:


> the "long pins" look like a piece of cut wire to me.


I used 6" hat pins.


----------



## craftybetty (Mar 15, 2016)

ReRe said:


> Nicely done! Where do the long pins come from?


Ordered 6" hat pins from Walmart. Only cost $3.50 including tax for 12 pins.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

They are very nice. I, too, wonder how long they are. It is hard to tell from the picture.


----------



## craftybetty (Mar 15, 2016)

grandmann said:


> Can you show us using the shawl pin.


I used 6" hat pins that I ordered from Walmart. They come with a cap to prevent sticking yourself with the pin. Here's two pictures. One I hid the end of the pin and the other I let the end show. you can wear them any way you like best. Didn't have a shawl available (I give all mine away) so I used a bed jacket. I think you can get the idea


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

Lovely


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

craftybetty said:


> This is my first attempt at making shawl pins. What do you think?


They are really pretty Betty. I did exactly the same thing but mine are old and bent now because I used them to hold the limbs onto the body of Huggables. I need to get some more. I used old beads but yours are gorgeous.


----------



## Circular Knitter (Aug 15, 2013)

Very nice. My question like others, what is the length? Also, is the bottom (screw for the lack of knowing what it is) just that screwed on to keep place, and removed when putting into shawl?


----------



## craftybetty (Mar 15, 2016)

Circular Knitter said:


> Very nice. My question like others, what is the length? Also, is the bottom (screw for the lack of knowing what it is) just that screwed on to keep place, and removed when putting into shawl?


It is a 6" hat pin. The end piece is a cap filled with some kind of rubber or silicone that you just slide on the end for a very snug fit.


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------



## slmhuffman (Apr 15, 2015)

The hearts get my vote. Very attractive.


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

They are beautiful!


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

craftybetty said:


> This is my first attempt at making shawl pins. What do you think?


Those are nifty& fun!!!


----------



## Ali9407 (Jun 25, 2011)

craftybetty said:


> This is my first attempt at making shawl pins. What do you think?


I like. Are the beads glued?


----------



## Ellie RD (Aug 20, 2011)

Very attractive!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

I like them. Great idea.


----------



## Runner Girl (Mar 27, 2013)

Very pretty pins. I agree with another KPer that suggested using an odd number of beads. I make jewelry and that is the "standard."


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

They are lovely! Look very long though. Would be great to see them on a shawl.

Oh I had missed the page with the pics. To me they seem a bit long.


----------



## tobo11 (Apr 1, 2017)

Lovely, my fave is the black and white.


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

:sm01:


----------



## pawestiegirl (Dec 27, 2016)

I love the hearts!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Very pretty


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

They look like fun to make. I think I'll give it a try. Thanks.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

craftybetty said:


> I used 6" hat pins that I ordered from Walmart. They come with a cap to prevent sticking yourself with the pin. Here's two pictures. One I hid the end of the pin and the other I let the end show. you can wear them any way you like best. Didn't have a shawl available (I give all mine away) so I used a bed jacket. I think you can get the idea


Thank You, now I can visualize using the pin.


----------



## craftybetty (Mar 15, 2016)

Ali9407 said:


> I like. Are the beads glued?


yes


----------



## craftybetty (Mar 15, 2016)

pamjlee said:


> They are lovely! Look very long though. Would be great to see them on a shawl.
> 
> Oh I had missed the page with the pics. To me they seem a bit long.


They are a little on the long side. I am trying to find 4" hat pins with a cap. They would probably work even better. Does anyone know when I can get 4" hat pins with a cap?


----------



## seedee95758 (Dec 8, 2013)

Very pretty.


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Beautiful, especially the blue one


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

They are reasonable enough that I would order the 6" with the caps just to use the caps on the 4" pins.


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

craftybetty said:


> This is my first attempt at making shawl pins. What do you think?


Very beautiful. I love the green beaded pin.


----------



## Ali9407 (Jun 25, 2011)

yotbum said:


> They are reasonable enough that I would order the 6" with the caps just to use the caps on the 4" pins.


Think you can get caps only at Walmart.


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

craftybetty said:


> This is my first attempt at making shawl pins. What do you think?


Thank you Betty for permission to add photos to your topic. I use my decorated pins every day as Huggable limb pins. These are more than 3 years old now and I keep promising myself I'll make some more. Excuse the state of these because as you can see, they are pretty bent. They still do their job though. The reason I needed to decorate mine in the first place was because they would be lost in the eyelash and fancy yarns. Then I'd find them by stabbing my hands and drawing blood.


----------



## craftybetty (Mar 15, 2016)

chris kelly said:


> Thank you Betty for permission to add photos to your topic. I use my decorated pins every day as Huggable limb pins. These are more than 3 years old now and I keep promising myself I'll make some more. Excuse the state of these because as you can see, they are pretty bent. They still do their job though. The reason I needed to decorate mine in the first place was because they would be lost in the eyelash and fancy yarns. Then I'd find them by stabbing my hands and drawing blood.


What a good idea. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

wow they are gorgeous!


----------



## craftybetty (Mar 15, 2016)

Thank you for all your kind comments. If anyone else should decide to have a go at making these pin I would love to see what you create.


----------



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

A check with my Favorite jewelry supplies outlet, Fire Mountain Gems of Oregon, shows the following merchandise:

Pins of varying lengths but only those 2 1/2 inches long come with a clutch, or cap. The clutch can be ordered separately but is currently on backorder. 

Fire Mountain has a pricing plan based on the number of items ordered at one time: 1 - 14 items at Price A; 15 + Price B with further reductions for larger quantities. The pins with clutch come 6/$10.80 @ Price A, and drop to $8.39 for Price B quantities. The clutch alone is packaged at 10/$7.62 for A quantities and $5.52 for B quantities.


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

craftybetty said:


> I used 6" hat pins. I like that they come with a cap so you won't get stuck with the pin.


What store has these hat pins?


----------



## craftybetty (Mar 15, 2016)

imaknuttyknitter said:


> What store has these hat pins?


I ordered them online from Walmart. They come 12 in a pack. I ordered two packs it was only about $7 including tax. No shipping if you have them sent to the store.


----------

